# Transitioning from bribes to rewards



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think this is especially important with our smarty pants poodles! You may even find racing for the reward _becomes_ the reward.










Credit: SpiritDog Online Dog Training |


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think this is especially important with our smarty pants poodles! You may even find racing for the reward _becomes_ the reward.
> 
> View attachment 478636
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I’ve been starting to see this lately with Beau, if he doesn’t think that I have a treat, he’s content to ignore me. I’ve been trying to ask for more things before he gets a treat but still not sure when is the right time to start fading treat handouts.

I need to remember to adjust my training style too, for example I’m too quick to lure with a treat when he’s not paying attention, or to automatically treat because it’s a habit for me (or because he’s cute and he wants one!).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think lures should be faded quickly, but I don’t believe we should ever stop rewarding our pups, whether it’s with food, freedom, play, access, etc. 

You hear about senior dogs developing “selective hearing” or getting “stubborn.” In most if not all those cases, I’m sure the humans stopped explaining to those dogs—in canine terms—why it’s in their best interest to obey.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Eh, my senior dog definitely has gotten more stubborn in his old age and can’t be in the front yard off leash anymore (for the first time in his life) due to his selective hearing, no matter what incentives are provided. I think I’m his case it’s a bit of senility. He just doesn’t process as well as he used to.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> Eh, my senior dog definitely has gotten more stubborn in his old age and can’t be in the front yard off leash anymore (for the first time in his life) due to his selective hearing, no matter what incentives are provided. I think I’m his case it’s a bit of senility. He just doesn’t process as well as he used to.


There’s that, too. Gracie’s senior incontinence, for example, was definitely not due to lack of incentive. No amount of rewarding for outdoor poos could stop the odd one from being deposited on the rug.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Starla said:


> Eh, my senior dog definitely has gotten more stubborn in his old age and can’t be in the front yard off leash anymore (for the first time in his life) due to his selective hearing, no matter what incentives are provided. I think I’m his case it’s a bit of senility. He just doesn’t process as well as he used to.


There's a difference between stubborn and cognitive decline and hearing loss.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have treats stashed in several spots in my house so I can easily grab one. I don’t have treats on me in the house unless I’m doing a specific training session. 

One of those spots is next to the grooming table. My puppy wants to be on that table because he can see the treats and gets rewarded for good grooming behavior.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> There's a difference between stubborn and cognitive decline and hearing loss.


Exactly. I think, too, that positive reinforcement can look a little different as our pups age. Some are less interested in food. Many are less interested in play. It doesn’t mean they’re being stubborn. But their needs (and therefore motivations) do evolve.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> There's a difference between stubborn and cognitive decline and hearing loss.


I agree. BUT he’s always been stubborn and is getting more and more so as he ages. He is getting more stubborn, plus he has cognitive decline. I honestly don’t think he has excessive hearing loss but do believe he has lost the ability to focus on more than one thing at a time (selective hearing). It doesn’t matter if I have steak or his favorite elephant squeaky toy. I’m just saying, I believe both becoming more stubborn and selective hearing happen to elderly dogs, and I don’t believe it’s due to lack of motivation.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Regardless of your pup’s age, would love to hear from anyone who tries the exercise I posted. I’ll be doing it with Peggy tonight. 

She is pretty good about doing as asked, even without a visible reward, but every once in a while she is very reluctant to lie down. I don’t get it. Only lie down. I wonder if we waited too long to fade the lure with that one.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

One thing that I have always done, is that I don't reward with the lure, or at least not as part of the luring process. So, lure into position, then treat with the other hand. Or lure into position and release with a tossed treat. 
I do a lot of hand signals, which tend to be shortened or more subtle versions of a lure, so I do lure with an empty hand during the process.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

FDSA recently posted a quiz about reducing reinforcement. From Start to Competition, FDSA Style!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> FDSA recently posted a quiz about reducing reinforcement. From Start to Competition, FDSA Style!


I know nothing about showing and I got 5/10 right. In my mind I really got 7/10 because 2 of them were "all of the above", so technically my choice was OK. Thanks for the link.
I didn't subscribe per #11. Do they bombard you with useless emails, or should I subscribe (do you think)?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I didn't subscribe per #11. Do they bombard you with useless emails, or should I subscribe (do you think)?


I took a course with them and I now get constant emails. The emails are regarding classes and other special events that they are offering. All are dog/handler related. 

However they seem to be almost daily and if you have no interest in taking on line training classes, especially those about dog sports you probably shouldn’t sign up. I’m sure they allow people to later opt out later. You can always go to their website and see every thing they offer.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, I've been partially right on several quizzes for picking one option of an "all of these" answer. 

The mailing list is mainly for updates on upcoming webinars, workshops, classes, blog posts, and such. No "buy this or that product", or anything like that. And yes, you can always unsubscribe at any time. 

They have lots of options, ranging from on-demand videos and webinars for under $20 to six-week-long classes with one-on-one instructor feedback for $260, on topics as basic as house training puppies to high level competition obedience.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Skylar & TH. I'm content to not sign up. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the tips Piper will not follow a command unless there is a food reward involved, which is dry frustrating as I know she understands what I want her to do. I’m thinking these strategies will keep her guessing so that she will eventually always follow the command because she won’t want to miss out on a possible treat?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I must be a dinosaure, I’ve never trained any dog of mine with treats. I’ve always used praise. Yes, sometimes I will use treats to show a trick or encourage a behavior, but rarely and then when it’s taught, I don’t use the treat anymore. 

I know people who use treats get amazing results, but for me, I want my animals to do what I say out of respect, not bribe (I’m not saying people who use treats don’t have their dog’s respect).

I’m not into advanced training either, so it’s easy for me to say. My dogs do what I want them to do for the most part, and it’s perfect for me that way.


----------

